# adria vision alloys



## 356boy (Mar 1, 2010)

could anyone tell me if the vision alloys would fit a 2007 coral van and where i could buy them or is there other alloys available.

thanks


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Try this company, I bought some wheels for my Hymer years ago.

http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html


----------



## 356boy (Mar 1, 2010)

oooh thanks


----------

